# IMAX Rejects Movie Based on Evolution



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Certain IMAX theaters have decided to reject a movie with references to evolution in the interests of not offending "fundamentalist" religious moviegoers. Story here.


----------



## Scott (Jun 6, 2005)

Our theater originally rejected the movie but later caved in to pressure.


----------

